
It's not smart cities, it's better cities - Stephen_T
https://medium.com/infinitilabhkg/a-smart-city-its-not-just-about-technology-28c74fdc3d8a#.l2f944vg6
======
HairyGing3r
Let's hope the smart city doesn't get sponsored by Google or Facebook :/ at
that point the city dwellers will be owned by the mega corporations.

[http://fortune.com/2016/03/21/obama-cuba-internet-
google/](http://fortune.com/2016/03/21/obama-cuba-internet-google/)

